# USB Geräte melden sich ab und an.



## BabyRay (6. Januar 2016)

*USB Geräte melden sich ab und an.*

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mir im November eine neue Tastatur (QPAD MK-90) und im Dezember eine neue Maus (Logitech G700s) gekauft und damit ging das Desaster auch schon los. Vorher hatte ich eine Logitech G15 Refresh und eine G700.

Board Gigabyte Z87X-D3H
Netzteil XFX Pro Core Edition 550 Watt
CPU i5-4670k

Habe das Problem das die Tastatur hin und wieder beim Systemstart abstürzt, es leuchten dann willkürlich ein paar Tasten. Reagiert dann auch nicht mehr. Stecker aus dem USB raus und wieder rein, dann geht sie wieder.

Die Maus hakt manchmal. Sie wird vom USB ab- und wieder angemeldet. Es kommt auch der Windows Sound dazu. Das ganze passiert unregelmäßig.

Maus habe ich schon einmal reklamiert und die Tastatur steht auch kurz davor. Das einzige was mich da noch abhält ist der saumäßige Service bei Notebooksbilliger.de....

Langsam habe ich das Gefühl das es evtl das Board oder das Netzteil ist. Beide sind etwas über 2 Jahre alt. Habe jetzt erstmal wieder die alten Geräte angeschlossen um zu testen ob die die selben Probleme bereiten. Habe schon vor lauter Frust den PC neu aufgesetzt [emoji3]  

So langsam gehen mir die Ideen und Geräte aus um Ursachenforschung zu betreiben.
Daher suche ich hier Rat.


----------



## Faxe007 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: USB Geräte melden sich ab und an.*

Guck doch mal in den XHCI Einstellungen im BIOS: USB Energiesparoptionen ausmachen, und Full Initialization at boot einstellen. Und dort bei den Kompatibilitätseinstellungen etwas rumspielen - ich weiß nicht wie genau die Optionen bei deinem Bord heißen


----------



## BabyRay (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: USB Geräte melden sich ab und an.*

Hab ich schon gemacht. Alles mögliche an Energieoptionen ob Bios oder Windows ist auf max!
Vorher liefen meine Geräte ja auch ohne Probleme. Meine G15 und die alte G700 laufen im Moment auch einwandfrei.


----------



## Faxe007 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: USB Geräte melden sich ab und an.*

Tja das es vorher immer lief besagt nichts - da habe ich schon genügend USB Erfahrungen gemacht.... Neuestes BIOS drauf? Alle XHCI Einstellungen gecheckt (nicht nur Energiesparen) im BIOS?


----------



## BabyRay (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: USB Geräte melden sich ab und an.*

Ich denk mal das ich alles erwischt habe.
Hab mal ein paar Screens vom Bios angehängt.


----------



## Faxe007 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: USB Geräte melden sich ab und an.*

Alle wichtigen Einstellungen findest du unter "Device Config".
Tritt das Prob auf wenn XHCI Mode --> disabled?
Ansonsten zur Problemeingrenzung auch mal USB3.0 Support ausstellen.
Legacy USB Support kannst du aber austellen.


----------

